# high quality videos



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*• Mozart: Piano concerto no. 27 in B flat major, KV 595*

00:11 • Allegro
14:23 • Larghetto
21:07 • Allegro
__

32:25 • Encores
__

• Maria João Pires: piano

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Conducted by Trevor Pinnock

I think it is the first time I hear this concerto, and enjoy it very much. It is a humouristic and self-asure Mozart, but also the curious, lyric and sensitive mozart. This high quality production is very nice to watch too. Niceley, sensitive and energic performed by Maria João Pires. Very good sound.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johann Sebastian Bach BWV 1067 Orchestral Suite No 2
Ton Koopman, conductor*

Lovely music, great performanc, fine sound and picture! I have not discovered so much Bach yet, but I see that I have a lots of listening plesure in times to come.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* Stravinsky - Petruschka (piano version)*

_Bravo! She absolutely captures the Russian flavour and rhythm. This is even better than some two piano versions I've heard. Almost superhuman, not just technique but SO musical too. Stravinsky would have been very impressed I'm sure._(Youtube comment.)

_Yuja Wang is quite the most fantastic pianist I have heard. And, as if that is not enough she is also adorably beautiful. A sensation in every respect﻿_(Youtube comment.)

I can just follow the praising of this wonderfull artist, and the work is entertaining and ammusing


----------

